# OK MA black powder w/PIC



## woodville (Dec 25, 2008)

I think this might have worked.He was only 150lb but had a great rack 10 points with a 1/2 curled one on one side.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 25, 2008)

woodville said:


> I think this might have worked.He was only 150lb but had a great rack 10 points with a 1/2 curled one on one side.



Congratulations nice one!


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats and thanks for the pic.


----------



## jbighump (Dec 26, 2008)

did ya shoot him in the neck thats a hell of a hole


----------



## woodchopper (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice Buck !!! Wish I could have hunted this year.


----------

